# Do i need travel insurance?



## monstie (8 Jun 2009)

Hi there,

We are heading off to france next week on a keycamp holiday and i was just wondering what travel insurance should we take out if any, we have VHI family plan cover, would this be enough cover or do you think we should take out more?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

I always take out additional cover. I currently have a VHI plan and also their travel insurance.


----------



## oldtimer (9 Jun 2009)

Yes I think you should take out more. Taking out family multi-trip with VHI depends on whether you and/or family intend taking other holidays (including Ireland) over the next year. If so, then the multi-trip with VHI would be recommended. Its annual family cost is €95. If, however, this Keycamp holiday is the only holiday you and/or family intend taking over the next year it would be cheaper to buy a single trip policy for the period you and family are in France. A single trip policy for a family would cost around €40 from say www.getcover.ie . Have a good holiday.


----------



## Hans (9 Jun 2009)

Can anyone tell me if they ever made a successful claim form holiday insurance. I have private health insurance that covers me abroad and always bought annual holiday insurance and whenever I had a problem it never seemed to cover it.  Having discussed this with friends we have come to the conclusion that it is not worth the paper it is written on - maybe someone can prove us wrong.


----------



## samanthajane (9 Jun 2009)

well i cant prove you wrong. 

Last year on holiday my son cut his foot open from broken glass that was around the pool. This was early in the morning so i think it was from the night before. ( just have to add to rant that this hotel was meant to be a family resort. The hotel had approx 100+ rooms and there were 4 families there, maybe 6 when we left. The rest were single people or young couples. On our 3rd day a group of 13 men from kerry arrived, you couldn't not know they were there )

Had to go to the doctor as i was afriad he still had glass in his foot. Tried to claim it back once i got home and was told i should of asked the hotel to pay that it wasn't covered under our policy!


----------



## Guest128 (9 Jun 2009)

you can get a "European Health Insurance Card" that entitles you to free hosoital care while abroad. You get it from the HSE....


----------



## Guest122 (9 Jun 2009)

Yes.
I claimed successfully for delayed flight on VHI Travel Insurance.
Clear cut case - paid legal amount within one week - no problems.
Don't know about any medical claims though.


----------



## Goomigen (9 Jun 2009)

I would always recommend that you take out travel insurance, my then 14 year old son was badly injured while in Spain on a family holiday five years ago.  Our E1 11 (as it then was) covered his operation and two week stay in a public hospital, we also had VHI cover which would have covered him in a private hospital but he was taken to a public hospital after the accident and the treatment and accommodation there far exceeded anything he would have received here in a private one.  What we wouldn't have been covered for was the cost of an air ambulance home which is what we were told he was going to need, in the end he didn't, he spent two weeks in hospital and a further two weeks recovering after which he travelled home as normal.  We have a house there so the extra two weeks accommodation didn't cost us anything  but if we hadn't we'd have had to pay for two weeks accommodation for two or the cost of the air ambulance.  Skimping on travel insurance which represents a small proportion of the total cost of a holiday does not make sense in my opinion.  Having an accident abroad is very stressful, worrying about the financial implications as well is the last thing you need.


----------



## zednanref (22 Jun 2009)

I need to arrange travel insurance and I am confused by a statement on the VHI website at:
[broken link removed]
on the link: "Already have a Multi Trip policy with another company?":
[broken link removed]:
"_Already Have a Multi Trip Policy?_
_If you already have a Multi Trip policy with another company you are paying twice, since your Vhi Healthcare hospital plan offers you comprehensive cover for medical emergencies abroad. 
Complete this form and we will send you an email in advance of your current policy's expiry date to remind you to avail of this unique Multi Trip offer._"

Why do they say that you are paying twice if you have a VHI Healthcare hospital plan and travel insurance with another company?
Doesn't that mean that you are also paying twice if you have a VHI Healthcare hospital plan and VHI Multi Trip Travel Insurance?

Would appreciate any explanation. Thanks.


----------



## Ash 22 (22 Jun 2009)

My son ended up in hospital in Thailand a couple of years ago and the insurance could'nt have been more helpful and claim was paid up without any fuss atall. I must say I was really impressed with them. As far as I can remember it was through AIB and Ace Insurance are the company.


----------



## Berni (22 Jun 2009)

zednanref said:


> Why do they say that you are paying twice if you have a VHI Healthcare hospital plan and travel insurance with another company?
> Doesn't that mean that you are also paying twice if you have a VHI Healthcare hospital plan and VHI Multi Trip Travel Insurance?
> 
> Would appreciate any explanation. Thanks.


 
If you already have VHI cover, you would be covered for say up to €200,000 medical expenses. Travel Insurance might cover up to €500,000, but the first 200K is covered twice.  Therefore you should only need to pay for the extra 300K on the travel insurance and so it should be cheaper. (no idea of actual figures, illustrative only!)

Some other insurance companies will ask if you already have health insurance, and give a discount if you do, so buying VHI's travel insurance isn't the only way to benefit from the overlap.


----------



## zednanref (22 Jun 2009)

Ash22 and Berni, many thanks.
So the €200,000 (for example) from the health insurance seems a large amount. Is it enough on its own without travel insurance?
I guess the health insurance would be limited to medical expenses, while the travel insurance would also compensate for delayed flights, baggage, cameras etc. Is that right?

Let's say I have health insurance and E111 card, I can afford to take the risk of losing my camera, clothes, suitcases etc as they are old/cheap, I can afford to pay for a couple of extra nights accomodation or flight if something happens; do I still need travel insurance?  

Probably going to get it anyway, because of notices up at work raising money for someone who had no insurance to be brought home after an accident abroad.  I don't want to be in that situation, but just wondering if health insurance alone is enough.


----------



## shesells (22 Jun 2009)

IMO you can never afford not to take out insurance. Click on to any of the hundreds of insurance sites and look at what's covered, things you'd never think of. If you already have health insurance your premium will be very low so it really is worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jun 2009)

If you are taking a car, something like AA 5-star travel insurance covers  breakdowns, repatriation, hire car, etc (T&C's obviously will apply)

No connection, just a thought.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Jun 2009)

Sometimes if you book your holiday on your credit card, they give you free travel insurance. I went to Gran Canaria a few years ago, booked on a UK Nationwide Visa, and got free insurance. I needed it too so was a great help.


----------



## insurance (21 Oct 2009)

You might also wish to see the info on the the U.S. Department of State website:  "The Department of State strongly urges Americans to consult with their medical insurance company prior to traveling abroad to confirm whether their policy applies overseas and if it will cover emergency expenses such as a medical evacuation.  If necessary, Americans should consider secondary medical coverage for the trip."

They go on to list several reasons why you should you should be concerned about medical coverage abroad - see a summary at [broken link removed] or the State Department site at: http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1470.html


----------



## BillK (22 Oct 2009)

I get "free" travel insurance with my current account and have claimed twice while on holidays in Italy and Spain. 
Got document from doctor in each case and the claims were paid without question.


----------



## thesimpsons (22 Oct 2009)

took out the 95euro VHI multi trip last year for trip to Canada.  Ended up in hospital with bills of over 1k and got fully paid out from VHI with absolutely no hassle.  Niece on hols in Austria last year and suffered terrible accident.  In hospital for quite a while, and air ambulanced home eventually.  Fully covered by VHI again.  Considering what the holiday is probably costing, its a cheap enough price to take out the insurance.  

By the way, if you've got kids and they have the 24 hour school insurance, they are covered for lots of accidents even while overseas.  Son fell and chipped tooth - E111 card covered the basic emergency dental work in france and the school insurance paying for the pins and cap with the clain being held open for future use if he needs replacement caps.


----------

